# Incense and darkness



## Keith (Oct 28, 2013)

I've had my hedgehog, Vekks, for a little over a month now and everything is going great. Though, since I keep his cage in my room, the room tends to smell like the cage(more like his urine and the aspen since I clean it out regularly) and I'm wanting to use my incense to make the room smell better. Now, I do know that having the incense and the hedgie in the same room is not good for him, so I am wondering if I kept him inside the closet(its a large, and empty closet) if it'd be okay? I'm wondering if keeping in a darker area for so long is okay? I play with him for at least a hour a day so during that time, he would get light, but I'm just want to make sure my hedgie is safe and happy.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't burn the incense in the room, even with him the closet. It's still too close - incense is pretty strongly scented, and it'd be easy for it to get in the closet under the door & through the cracks. The other issue with that is he does need light for 12-14 hours...I can't tell from your post if he would be completely in the dark, or if it would just be darker...but either way, it needs to be light enough that it's simulating daylight.

If you're looking for ways to help with the smell, there's safer methods you can try - an open box of baking soda can absorb the smells, there's non-scented Glade scent absorber sold at Walmart that seems okay, or you could get an air purifier (though those can be pricey, but if you're desperate...). It might help with the smell to switch to a different bedding, if you don't like the smell of aspen. Most people on here use & recommend fleece/fabric liners that get changed anywhere from every other day to once a week, but they don't always work well with managing scents.


----------



## Keith (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you very much for the help! I'll try the baking soda idea for sure.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

I agree with Lilysmommy right down the line, so I'll just add to that. 

Incense: For people with sensitivities, incense can be a trigger. It isn't just the concentrated and permeating aroma, which can be problem enough, but they typically release particulates. Though microscopic they can cause real problems for people that are sensitive. I would not chance it at all with a hedgehog. Remember, hedgies typically have their sniffers going much of the time. 

Light: All sources that I know of recommend a 12 - 14 hour 'day'. I have some questions about that, but that is the standard recommendation. 

Urine odor: I'm dubious that masking will be a long-term solution. Fleece bedding would be optimal, IMO. I am most curious about her litter area. Does she go in one spot? Sophie does all of her pooping and peeing on her wheel and in her litter pan; which goes under, and extends in front of, her wheel. Her fleece litter pad is replaced with a fresh one every other day. She does not poop or pee anywhere else in her cages, a big help for sanitation and cleanliness. Does she have peeing routine that you can take advantage of? Or can you condition her to a new routine with a few cage adjustments?


----------



## SiouxzieKinz (Oct 10, 2013)

I've noticed very little urine smell for my little guy. I place a double layer of paper towel in front of his wheel. Every other day, just like with Sophie, Dakarai gets a new fleece liner. I clean his wheel daily and he gets a poop boot soak every morning. 

I'm pretty fortunate in that Dakarai has not had the "stress" pooh, the green stuff. I have noticed that last night he messed in his sleeping bag - I guess something must have scared him during the evening and he feared not to come out to do his business. For the life of me I couldn't figure out where the scent was coming from when I went to clean his cage this morning. 

But yeah, fleece liners are easy enough to launder. I have my eye on a small air purifier but at this point I have not noticed a need for one. The baking soda works well in my refrigerator so I'm sure it should work in a room as well!


----------



## Keith (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you guys, I've tried the baking soda idea and everything is great now!


----------

